# Yarder 'beep'



## swills (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,
Another follower of Ax Men! brilliant stuff, however was thinking that the yarder 'beep beep beep' would make a great text alert for a mobile/cell phone 

Does anyone know if they are available on any site?

Thnx

Steve
:newbie:


----------



## bulldoglover (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure if they are out there. You can record it on your phone and make a ring tone though.


----------



## slowp (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. I should be around that noise in another week. I don't think my phone will record. I'll ask a young person. 

Now, should it be stop, full speed, raise the skyline, lower the skyline? I get the last two mixed up. 3 shorts and two longs? Or two longs and 3 shorts?


----------



## swills (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the 3 shorts / 2 short 2 long, would be a cool txt tone! maybe Rygaard or Phil would let me visit one day? 
Mind you it's a long way from the UK, but would make a good holiday, sorry vacation maybe!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NWCS (Oct 3, 2010)

the beep you refer to is a talkie-tooter system


----------



## swills (Oct 4, 2010)

Thankyou, will look them up


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 4, 2010)

how bout a little quittin whistle?


----------



## slowp (Oct 4, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> how bout a little quittin whistle?



Funny. I got home from work, was feeding the Grapple Cat when I realized I was hearing whistles. The last one was one I hadn't heard much and must have been the quitting one. 

Rumor has it that the infamous Rygaards are logging in my neighborhood. That would be them that I am hearing. I'll have to check it out. Autographs??


----------



## NWCS (Oct 4, 2010)

those guys would probly threaten to beat ya down for asking anything.. from how they act on the show they are about the least friendly bunch out there


----------



## slowp (Oct 5, 2010)

I could make them cookies. That always makes loggers smiley. They look like cookie eaters.


----------



## swills (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks to all that have helped thus far, and for all the loggers on here, my hat goes off to you, that looks hard work on TV, so it must be twice as hard in real life!

Steve
UK


----------



## slowp (Oct 7, 2010)

So, if I took my camera and got the beeps on a video, could you upload it to your phone? 

If so, do you want stop? Go ahead? I don't know if I'll be there for raise the skyline so probably just stop or go.


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> So, if I took my camera and got the beeps on a video, could you upload it to your phone?
> 
> If so, do you want stop? Go ahead? I don't know if I'll be there for raise the skyline so probably just stop or go.



ill use any you get


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 8, 2010)

long and a short is my favorite (quitting time)
My least favorite 3 longs (call for the hooktender) you know something is broke, haywire or hung up


----------



## swills (Oct 8, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> ill use any you get





me too


----------



## slowp (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm about to run up there. It is supposed to be a holiday for me--an obscure one used by banks and Feds, but I need to make sure they're doing all right.

It looked like a good crew as far as guys working hard to run haywire up the hill. Yup, another downhill yarding adventure. They have a small Madill. They also have a deadline to meet.....hmmmmm. It is beginning to sound like TV. OH NO!


----------



## swills (Oct 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> I'm about to run up there. It is supposed to be a holiday for me--an obscure one used by banks and Feds, but I need to make sure they're doing all right.
> 
> It looked like a good crew as far as guys working hard to run haywire up the hill. Yup, another downhill yarding adventure. They have a small Madill. They also have a deadline to meet.....hmmmmm. It is beginning to sound like TV. OH NO!





don't forget to try and record some toots for us all !


----------



## slowp (Oct 11, 2010)

Here you go. Only stop and go. Everything was going well.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFkx6jbks0k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFkx6jbks0k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Why won't this embed? I'll have to provide a link.

http://www.youtube.com/user/slowp100#p/a/u/0/qFkx6jbks0k


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks just what i was looking for


----------

